# Sunday show and tell March 15, 2020!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 15, 2020)

John asked me to start the thread today. His tap talk wouldn't work. With so much going on out there in the world plus the corona virus. Let's see what stuff or bicycles you may have found!
Here's a 1940 women's Shelby pretty much Nos that I recently got. Has nice colors on it and original wheels on with tires! There still out there believe it or not. You never now what you'll find out there!
Stay safe ever one and God bless!


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2020)

If you have a late 60's/70's car here is an unopened old school car alarm.lol............


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2020)

Cant go to the gun range because of the virus ? No problem !.............


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> John asked me to start the thread today. His tap talk wouldn't work. With so much going on out there in the world plus the corona virus. Let's see what stuff or bicycles you may have found!
> Here's a 1940 women's Shelby pretty much Nos that I recently got. Has nice colors on it and original wheels on with tires! There still out there believe it or not. You never now what you'll find out there!
> Stay safe ever one and God bless!
> 
> ...



Thats stunning George!!


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 15, 2020)

bought a vintage Hobart coffee bean grinder also found a set of NOS Carlisle tires for my 1942 Hawthorne Victory bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

A huge thanks to @ZE52414 for adding this '37 BA96 to my collection. A base level model with locking fork and the Forebrake to include the short lever! Liberty badged and has a reverse cream and medium blue with black pins paint scheme. Look for this one in the "Project" section as I've already tore it down for a detail and service. I see a lot of potential in this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Mar 15, 2020)

Got the opportunity to have another nice little 20" bike that is about a month and a half older than me, thanks to @LarzBahrs. It got here on Friday the 13th!! Now I just need to get out in the shop and find the missing stuff, straighten the rear fender and rear brace that got smushed in shipping, add a coaster brake strap, and finish putting it back together



This is the closest serial number to my birthday I have found so far.
REC


----------



## dogdart (Mar 15, 2020)

My crack dealer... , I mean bicycle dealer , thought of me when he got this , a needless to say, I jumped in the car to pick it up. 





It didn't take long to make a rider of it.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 15, 2020)

Thx George.
Not sure what the issue was this morning. Its apparent that I'm lost without my internet.
Turns out my my provider has glitches this morning.
Working off my data plan now.

I did pick up new shoes for the green and white Elgin Sport Twin Light.

A very nice pair of Carlisle Indian Head Lightning Dart cremes.

Thanks Mike  @prewarbikes4sale 

Also finally fitted the rearsteer tank on the friends 39.
It's a great color / patina match...thx Jememy @Jay81







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 15, 2020)

I told myself no more bikes for a bit because of recent worlds events . But this Columbia American 5 Star was a good deal that I couldn’t pass up. This bike has never been cleaned & is as found except for the tires .I was told this was a window display bike for a bike shop in Rhode Island back in the late 1950s then was stored in a basement in the early 1960s until a few years ago.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## kccomet (Mar 15, 2020)

United States racer tires in red, I've looked for years for a display set of these red racer tires


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2020)

Picked up some parts for my TOC Trinity racer project and a drop stand for my tankless Roadmaster Supreme. A big thank you to everyone who offered these parts!  I promise to make you proud with the end results.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 15, 2020)

I got this 1965 Raleigh RSW 3 speed 16 inch wheels with front Dyno Hub to power lights. Rear bag is removable and has straps to carry.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 15, 2020)

That looks clean great color! 







kunzog said:


> I got this 1965 Raleigh RSW 3 speed 16 inch wheels with front Dyno Hub to power lights. Rear bag is removable and has straps to carry.
> 
> View attachment 1156301
> 
> ...


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> John asked me to start the thread today. His tap talk wouldn't work. With so much going on out there in the world plus the corona virus. Let's see what stuff or bicycles you may have found!
> Here's a 1940 women's Shelby pretty much Nos that I recently got. Has nice colors on it and original wheels on with tires! There still out there believe it or not. You never now what you'll find out there!
> Stay safe ever one and God bless!
> 
> ...



She's a Beaut George! I've got the boys version I'm working on. 

Sean


----------



## kccomet (Mar 15, 2020)

this was listed on the cabe, a few weeks ago, tried to talk myself out of it, but I'm weak. tried to refurbish it a bit


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 15, 2020)

stezell said:


> She's a Beaut George! I've got the boys version I'm working on.
> 
> Sean



Let's see some pictures of it Sean.


----------



## Andy Dee (Mar 15, 2020)

Just picked up this all original 1950 Fleet Wing by Columbia Bicycles. Excellent condition with only light oxidation on the rims. New Tires, Really cool headlight, looks like a spaceship, chain oiler. Nice Tank with operating horn. Rides really  smooth and solid. Im not sure of the rarity or value of this bike. I've never had or heard of Fleet Wing. Any Information will be appreciated. Id love to keep it, but I have to sell it. Any Offers??


----------



## Andy Dee (Mar 15, 2020)

Just picked up this all original 1950 Fleet Wing by Columbia Bicycles. Excellent condition with only light oxidation on the rims. New Tires, Really cool headlight, looks like a spaceship, chain oiler. Nice Tank with operating horn. Rides really  smooth and solid. Im not sure of the rarity or value of this bike. I've never had or heard of Fleet Wing. Any Information will be appreciated. Id love to keep it, but I have to sell it. Any Offers??


----------



## Colby john (Mar 15, 2020)

Picked up a aluminum kick for the collection


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2020)

Here's a better photo of the Super Chief, I got it in the mail a couple days ago.







Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2020)

This finally showed up on my doorstep Friday. Needs more time on the tree though, a not quite ripe yet 1955 Opal Red Corvette that was picked up from Matt, the manager of Bluemoon Bikes. I started cleaning it up and the chrome is blinding!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2020)

A better shot of the Excelsior badge also. I got it in the mail Friday.






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 15, 2020)

Been lucky lately with my Miami obsession 













Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Mar 15, 2020)

Its been a nice week shopping right here on thecabe. I bought a super clean pair of cruiser pedals from zedsn Some 82 Sidewinder goodies from Rust_Trader and this lovely all original 80 Deluxe Cruiser from Danny the schwinn freak





BIG Thanks to Ed, Santi, Danny and "thecabe" for making it all possible!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2020)

Here's a 1897 Adams & Hart ad I bought on ebay. These guys must have been one of Schwinn's first customers. I'm going to frame this one! Barry







Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 15, 2020)

Got my new to me 1940 Rollfast lady’s bike in the mail this past week. Did some paint cleaning and laced up a new rear wheel. Still amazed that beautiful red paint was covered up by someone. Also received my chrome truss fork for a lady’s Schwinn project.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2020)

Today I had a moment to work my CWC 39 Zep.  Jeff Guyer @39zep helped me get the correct year fork, installed all the wiring, and built the battery tray/tank-light apparatus.  He also provided valuable consultation to assist in making the bike more “correct.”  When I acquired the Zep it had an incorrect saddle, stem, fork, and paint details on the fork legs and tank.  Tom Clark @TWBikesnstripes resolved the paint issues.  Many thanks to these guys and: John Atkinson @John , Joe Mikulanis, Tom Hern, and Rolando @Kickstand3 who provided parts for the bicycle.  I am still looking for the proper Torrington handle bars (NOS or replated); I have a pair of repop bars but they look lousy.  The below bars are the type needed; this pair is for my maroon 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline.  I would also consider a decent clean pair that I can get chrome plated.


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Today I had a moment to work my CWC 39 Zep.  Jeff Guyer @39zep helped me get the correct year fork, installed all the wiring, and built the tank battery tray/tank-light apparatus.  He also provided valuable consultation to assist in making the bike more “correct.”  When I acquired the Zep it had an incorrect saddle, stem, fork, and paint details on the fork legs and tank.  Tom Clark @TWBikesnstripes resolved the paint issues.  Many thanks to these guys and: John Atkinson @John , Joe Mikulanis, Tom Hern, and Rolando @Kickstand3 who provided parts for the bicycle.  I am still looking for the proper Torrington handle bars (NOS or replated); I have a pair of repop bars but they look lousy.  The below bars are the type needed; this pair is for my maroon 1936 Huffman Safety Streamline.  I would also consider a decent clean pair that I can get chrome plated.
> 
> View attachment 1156603
> 
> ...



Very sharp bike Brant!


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2020)

BLWNMNY said:


> Let's see some pictures of it Sean.



Come on now Chris I can't post an incomplete bicycle, lol!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2020)

stezell said:


> Come on now Chris I can't post an incomplete bicycle, lol!



I did!


----------



## Kato (Mar 15, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> John asked me to start the thread today. His tap talk wouldn't work. With so much going on out there in the world plus the corona virus. Let's see what stuff or bicycles you may have found!
> Here's a 1940 women's Shelby pretty much Nos that I recently got. Has nice colors on it and original wheels on with tires! There still out there believe it or not. You never now what you'll find out there!
> Stay safe ever one and God bless!
> 
> ...


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 15, 2020)

Bummer the Monrovia swap was cancelled, but cheered myself up with this sweet Wards Silver Streak!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2020)

I picked up all of Jessie's hubs and worked on them all day today.  I was able to get 10 out of 11 of them work correctly after rebuilding, servicing, or some TLC.  The ND C hud will perfect for some rims I have coming and match the ND SM hub I have pretty good too.

I also picked up a little tricycle.  Its make in Hammond, IN.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 15, 2020)

This one washed up!





1941 Monark Speedster Airflo


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> This one washed up!
> 
> View attachment 1156758
> 
> ...



I was watching that for a while.  Cool pick up!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> Bummer the Monrovia swap was cancelled, but cheered myself up with this sweet Wards Silver Streak!
> 
> View attachment 1156708View attachment 1156709View attachment 1156710



Love those Wingbar frames!!


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 16, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> John asked me to start the thread today. His tap talk wouldn't work. With so much going on out there in the world plus the corona virus. Let's see what stuff or bicycles you may have found!
> Here's a 1940 women's Shelby pretty much Nos that I recently got. Has nice colors on it and original wheels on with tires! There still out there believe it or not. You never now what you'll find out there!
> Stay safe ever one and God bless!
> 
> ...



That Shelby is stunning!  Very nice find.  If you ever tire of it, please keep me in mind.  Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I did!



Well you're Brant and I'm Sean


New Mexico Brant said:


> I did!



Well you're Brant!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2020)

stezell said:


> Well you're Brant and I'm Sean
> 
> Well you're Brant!



Then who am I?


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Then who am I?



Rob of course, lol!


----------

